# Winch for the Duck Boat ***KC Light pics added***



## ThunderRoad (Jun 24, 2012)

4500 lb. rated winch reinforced with a steel plate underneath.

Added the KC lights last night. I am planning on getting itout on the water this weekend to find the correct position for them. Hope yall like it.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet man.. Max is teething now, so we are taking it day by day and working more on OB.. He will pick up Canvas Bumpers though, so atleast we dont have to completely stop doing the fun part lol.. When he is done teething I am gonna turn it up a notch, If you still wanna get up and train sometime let me know.

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 24, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Sweet man.. Max is teething now, so we are taking it day by day and working more on OB.. He will pick up Canvas Bumpers though, so atleast we dont have to completely stop doing the fun part lol.. When he is done teething I am gonna turn it up a notch, If you still wanna get up and train sometime let me know.
> 
> CJ



Im always ready to train. Just let him teeth and do not do any retrieves until he is done. Just work on OB!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 24, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Im always ready to train. Just let him teeth and do not do any retrieves until he is done. Just work on OB!



Alrite.. And sounds good man, ill let you know when he is done.

CJ


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2012)

Well Now if your truck gets stuck you can use your boat to get it unstuck..... LOL I know what is for. Looks good.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Larry! I'm looking forward to using it in the timber.


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 24, 2012)

throw some lights on there, and call it a day.....jam up boat right there!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lights*

I think I am gonna throw two KC daylighters up front too, but that would require a third battery too! At least I will get on plane easy with two big batteries up front


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 25, 2012)

That will get you over the dike at Rhetts


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I think I am gonna throw two KC daylighters up front too, but that would require a third battery too! At least I will get on plane easy with two big batteries up front



Make sure you put a heavy duty cage over them are you will buying new lights. We use a very brite hand spot.  1 driving and 1 holding the light everyone else laying down in the bottom of the boat. Let the race begin.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 25, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Make sure you put a heavy duty cage over them are you will buying new lights. We use a very brite hand spot.  1 driving and 1 holding the light everyone else laying down in the bottom of the boat. Let the race begin.



I just picked up the KCs tonight. I'm gonna mount them in front and on either side of the winch and most likely have somebody make me a roll cage for the whole setup. I've got a handheld that I use from the back as well. Those front lights are stupid bright though and adjustable which is nice.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 27, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I just picked up the KCs tonight. I'm gonna mount them in front and on either side of the winch and most likely have somebody make me a roll cage for the whole setup. I've got a handheld that I use from the back as well. Those front lights are stupid bright though and adjustable which is nice.



Looks good! Put the cage over everthing and it will help keep from riping them off, but also will help from some lowlife trying to riping them off.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

Man, them things look sweet.. Bet they are bright as all get out too.

CJ


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jun 27, 2012)

gonna paint the chrome or will the cage cover the shining?


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> gonna paint the chrome or will the cage cover the shining?



all REAL duckhunters carry a can of black spray paint


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 27, 2012)

Im either gonna paint em or make a camo cover for the lights and winch.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

TR we are going to have to get these new boats out together this season and some hunting....


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 27, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> TR we are going to have to get these new boats out together this season and some hunting....



Let me know when and where boss...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Let me know when and where boss...



That will work. Im always down to kill some ducks..


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jun 27, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> all REAL duckhunters carry a can of black spray paint



how many ducks have you killed with a can? or you tryin to get the robertson look with it "REAL" duckhunter?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 27, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> That will work. Im always down to kill some ducks..



Yessir. Well let's plan on a trip then. I will be out every chance I get...


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian get me the measurements (length, width, heigth,) needed to cover them to include any step breaks if you want them. I have a few pieces of scrap sheet and expanded metal I'll throw something together for ya. Just sent you a PM with my cell.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 27, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> how many ducks have you killed with a can? or you tryin to get the robertson look with it "REAL" duckhunter?



lol, Yeah it was a joke.. Thats what Phil says, a duckhunter is not a duckhunter well not a real one, if he dont have a can of black spray paint.

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 28, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Brian get me the measurements (length, width, heigth,) needed to cover them to include any step breaks if you want them. I have a few pieces of scrap sheet and expanded metal I'll throw something together for ya. Just sent you a PM with my cell.



Alright Scotty I will take some measurements today. Just sent you my # as well. Thanks for the help brother...


----------



## LipRip'r (Jun 28, 2012)

Bad A** Rig!   What make/model boat is that?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 28, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Bad A** Rig!   What make/model boat is that?



1548 Weldbilt Crawdad out of backwoods landing in Decatur, AL. Its got a 20hp Tohatsu on the back which will hit about 27 mph with me and the dog. Overall, I couldn't be happier with the boat. Just trying to get her rigged up for the season now!


----------



## CootCartel (Jun 28, 2012)

you will eat the front end up with your winch... I would move the fairlead closer to the front...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Yessir. Well let's plan on a trip then. I will be out every chance I get...



Sounds good. Maybe we can talk ol stick slinger into coming up to these parts and do some hunting


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Sounds good. Maybe we can talk ol stick slinger into coming up to these parts and do some hunting



I dont think we would have to talk him into anything that includes the words DUCK and HUNTING


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2012)

Lookin' good TR, that rig is coming along nicely!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess we could ask string if he wanted to come.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I guess we could ask string if he wanted to come.



Thats a given


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I dont think we would have to talk him into anything that includes the words DUCK and HUNTING



Haha, you know me too well already TR. 

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Thats a given



Well theres a party of 4. Ill let the ducks know that they are invited too.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well theres a party of 4. Ill let the ducks know that they are invited too.



Let em know to bring their bands too!! 

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Let em know to bring their bands too!!
> 
> CJ



Haha


----------



## Golden BB (Jun 29, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> you will eat the front end up with your winch... I would move the fairlead closer to the front..
> 
> Great advice here.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 29, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> CootCartel said:
> 
> 
> > you will eat the front end up with your winch... I would move the fairlead closer to the front..
> ...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 29, 2012)

Already on it. Thanks guys.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 29, 2012)

stick_slinger said:


> Let em know to bring their bands too!!
> 
> CJ



yea better put that jewelry on...


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> yea better put that jewelry on...



Thats right 

CJ


----------



## Alan D. (Jul 9, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> CootCartel said:
> 
> 
> > you will eat the front end up with your winch... I would move the fairlead closer to the front..
> ...


----------

